# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  نمایش محصولات و دکمه load more

## mahdiak

سلام

اساتید من از این قالب که ضمیمه کردم دارم استفاده میکنم در فروشگاه با چه کدی محصولات رو مثل عکس نمایش بدم ؟ و همچنین چطوری میتونم با کلیک روی load more ادامه محصولات نشون کاربر بدم

----------

